# Type of Silicone to use to fix Aquarium



## rls07c (Feb 11, 2011)

My 6ft. 125 gal. tank has a plastic bar in the middle that connects the two sides together, the bar broke in the middle and I am looking to fix it. I am going to get some more plastic to run across the bar that is broken and need to know what the best brand silicone to use is, or another type of glue that would be better for plastic on plastic.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Any aquarium safe silicone will work. HomeDepot or Lowes has it.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't think silicone is what you should be using for that project. It doesn't really bond well to the plastic for the types of loads a center brace feel.

I think the best options I've heard for this fix is, using mechanical fasteners with either your extra piece of plastic or a piece of metal, or, moving the bottom frame to the top and the broken top frame to the bottom, where the center brace is not needed.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

The 'aquarium safe' silicone is hard to use, I much prefer the use of a caulking gun as to hand squeezing it. You can use GE silicone 1. I used it in my sump. It also helps to soak the tube of silicone in warm water prior to use, helps fluidize it.

See this thread for more info on GE silicone 1:
http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... c1aa025c77


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

Two things... if you are attempting to repair the broken plastic trim piece at the top of the aquarium.. you can use ABS plastic bonding adhesive found at Lowes or Home Depot. I have done this repair many times before on some older tanks. All that is needed is a good size clamp so you can keep the piece clamped together while the abs plastic bonding adhesive cures. If you are concerned of strength of the bond.. you can get some smaller strips of ABS plastic and bond them by sandwiching them to the broken trim piece.

If you are looking to replace the entire trim molding piece with a new one, it is held in place with normal GE Silicone 1 which can be found at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I use Weld-on to repair these. It's a plastic solvent, I had to order it cause no one locally carried it.


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ what he said!!! ^^^^^^^^


----------

